

Apple's iTunes genius button seems pretty dumb to me - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/sep/14/apple.digitalmedia

======
petercooper
Forget the sidebar part of Genius - where it does seem Apple's just out to
promote their back-catalog - and focus on the Genius playlist feature (which
doesn't try to push music on to you).

The Genius playlist feature works really well. I've been surprised how good it
does, even with semi-obscure music - it's opened my eyes to a lot of music in
my library that I've forgotten about, and about 80% of the time, the
combinations are really good.

Now, it doesn't work so well on my girlfriend's 4GB library, and perhaps it's
just because my library is 60GB and filled with lots of CDs from my youth from
almost every genre, but the algorithm is good - it's not entirely some sort of
scheme to get you buying more music.

------
makecheck
Since the feature's "accuracy" depends on data from many other iTunes users,
it may take (a little) time before we see just how good it can be.

So I'm not surprised if it seems dumb right now, it would be fair to review it
again in a month.

